# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  New type of Stud Finder - Easy As

## METRIX

Found this in Bunnings today, very different concept to all the others out there, no calibration needed, looks like it might actually be one that works !  Franklin Sensors, Professional Stud Finders  Franklin Stud Sensor - ProSensor 710 - YouTube

----------


## ringtail

Looks good eh

----------


## METRIX

MMM, might get one and try it out

----------


## Random Username

Meh. 
My technique (pic below) for finding studs is pretty reliable already...

----------


## METRIX

Yeah we use that technique sometimes as well, but doesen't go down to well using this technique when the client says, can you hang my new painting on that new wall  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Garmpe

I had a green Bosch stud finder and it was useless. Found the Franklin one at bunnies to. And decided on a whim to grab it. Works great. By giving me some sense of the width of what it's found I'm able to find the studs as opposed to the pipes etc heaps easier. I found the Bosch one was heaps better for electrical and stuff so I use it to double check for safety. 
Cheers, 
Garmpe

----------


## Pitto

bought a franklin one today, will give it a go on monday when i have my next install scheduled. 
it got great reviews on Amazon, so here's hoping 
GP 
*** edit*** used it today, works great.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## jetpatcher

> Found this in Bunnings today, very different concept to all the others out there, no calibration needed, looks like it might actually be one that works !  Franklin Sensors, Professional Stud Finders  Franklin Stud Sensor - ProSensor 710 - YouTube

  
I bought one of these to use on my plasterboard ceiling (had to rescrew complete ceiling)and it was the best stud finder I have ever used. It worked exactly as described.

----------


## Pitto

> I bought one of these to use on my plasterboard ceiling (had to rescrew complete ceiling)and it was the best stud finder I have ever used. It worked exactly as described.

  i have used it a few times on different jobs over the past few days, and i agree. i love the fact it doesnt beep at you.  i love how it does what it said it does on the pack, there is no fluffing around
trying to get it to get a reading, just on the wall and away it goes. happy with this one.

----------


## jimfish

Best stud finder I have used, even picked up studs through ceramic tiles in shower . Time will tell on how long it lasts but so far I'm impressed

----------


## METRIX

> Best stud finder I have used, even picked up studs through ceramic tiles in shower . Time will tell on how long it lasts but so far I'm impressed

  Agree, I have used my one on about 50 different occasions, every time perfect, I won't even look at another model after owning this one.

----------


## Markw

My question is whether it will locate studs that aren't in full contact with the gyprock. Occassionaly with ceilings there is a very small gap between the board and some of the studs which seems to confuse most finders.

----------


## crispy53

Hi all i just went and bought one of these and they are as easy as ,i have a bosch proffesional gms 120 but in a residential situation it gets any electrical wire within about a foot of any stud so in turn making you think there are wires directly behind where you are going to drill (not a good look)  :No: ,for something that looks so cheap and nasty it picked up every stud i was looking for as easy as pie ,now to most common sense applies if drilling near a light switch or above a power point there is gonna be wires there but hopefully mr sparky has run them between the studs from the roof down and not across and really even if he has i doubt if a screw will penetrate it (most times) i wish i could have seen this earlier rather than sounding like a crazy woodpecker with my hammer. :Biggrin:

----------


## paddyjoy

> My question is whether it will locate studs that aren't in full contact with the gyprock. Occassionaly with ceilings there is a very small gap between the board and some of the studs which seems to confuse most finders.

  Got one of these recently and agree with the others they work really well. Here is a real life review to answer your question. 
8mm gap between batten and plaster ceiling, no worries......

----------


## crispy53

i say its the best stud finder i have ever used it does detect studs that are not in contact with the board as i have found out

----------


## baileyboy

Can't believe there is no jokes on this topic...  :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony1915

> Can't believe there is no jokes on this topic...

  Ok bad dad joke alert... 
I had one of these in my tool bag and every time I walked by it kept going off.  I guess it really does work.  :Rofl:  :happy:

----------


## David.Elliott

but the battery kept going flat, musta been the proximity? 
but seriously folks.. at the risk of showing my ignorance, what chance one of these will work on pressed tin walls and ceilings...?
It'd be a real boon to me on current project if it did...

----------


## jimfish

I haven't tried on tin but I reckon it would work. I'll try it on the shed walls tomorrow if you'd like

----------


## nww1969

Anyone tried this with asbestos

----------


## David.Elliott

That would be a great help mate. I'd appreciate that. Sure would save the buy, try, take back if no work dramas...
My house is double brick so really cannot see why I'd need one. 
However the old 1860's cottage I'm doing for the neighbour is timber framed and lined with old pressed tin. And for that it'd be worthwhile...

----------


## jimfish

No good David it did not pick up the top hats behind the wall sheets

----------


## David.Elliott

Thanks for the effort, JimFish,
I figured that may be the case. It picks up metal studs so I reckon that it might not have got through the sheet...
Looks like I'm back to the press and feel...

----------


## phild01

In Bunnings tonight and took a look at the Franklin.  The advice I got was that the better choice would be the more expensive Green and Blue Bosch ones they sell.

----------


## METRIX

> In Bunnings tonight and took a look at the Franklin.  The advice I got was that the better choice would be the more expensive Green and Blue Bosch ones they sell.

  My response to that would be, that person has never used a stud finder to understand that the majority of them don't do what is promised because they are like everything else in this world to complicated trying to pick metal, electrical, water, timber and just about every other thing you could imagine and at the end of the day the expensive ones don't do a good job at picking anything very well. 
This is where the franklin one excels it is a stud finder, simple as that, no calibration no fancy LCD, it's the only one I use.

----------


## phild01

> My response to that would be, that person has never used a stud finder to understand that the majority of them don't do what is promised because they are like everything else in this world to complicated trying to pick metal, electrical, water, timber and just about every other thing you could imagine and at the end of the day the expensive ones don't do a good job at picking anything very well. 
> This is where the franklin one excels it is a stud finder, simple as that, no calibration no fancy LCD, it's the only one I use.

  A retired electrical tradie amongst other things.
 The Bosch ones he pointed out were far more expensive than the Franklin.  Maybe technology has moved on, or as you implied, he hasn't used the Franklin!
He does, however, own the expensive blue Bosch and he swears by it, so he has used a stud finder.

----------


## METRIX

I thought I was seeing things wrong the other day, the franklin sensor was $82.50, and I swear it was around $60 last time I saw it, and I was right.
Below is a pic I took when this thread statred, and it was $69, now it's $82.50, that's quite a hike in price for something worth so little and in a little over a year !!!

----------


## phild01

Your camera work has got better though :Wink 1:

----------


## paddyjoy

And looks like they now have a security tag on them?

----------


## METRIX

> Your camera work has got better though

  Don't know about better, but deffinetly cleaner :Wink:  , iPhone5 has a problem letting dust get onto the insides of the camera lens, then all your photos go foggy.
Once cleaned out all the clarity came back, some of my older photos look terrible, all hazy. 
Apple just can't quite get it, Sony and Samsung phones are dust / waterproof, Apple NAH we don't need to do that, arrogant fruity company.
When it's in your pocket and your using a router, or similar, it comes out covered in dust, it eventually get in to where it shouldn't, I must admit it's still working but does really need to be dust proof at least.

----------


## OBBob

Clearly you've driven the prices up with this thread!  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Clearly you've driven the prices up with this thread!

  Yes, time to start talking the product down and maybe snap them up as a clearance item :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

LOL ... track saws will be next ... then the RBA will be commenting on the market influences of Metrix building services and how they are unilaterally inflating Australian house prices!

----------


## phild01

:Ohcrap:

----------


## Whitey180

I own about 3 stud finders and none of them work as reliably well as the knock test. I love the idea of them, if only so I don't mark walls with my big paws.  It seems though every time one of them comes out, or all three it's more bother than it's worth.

----------


## METRIX

> I own about 3 stud finders and none of them work as reliably well as the knock test. I love the idea of them, if only so I don't mark walls with my big paws.  It seems though every time one of them comes out, or all three it's more bother than it's worth.

  This one, is the ONLY one I found that does work, I have had them from $10 to $150 and they all failed to do the job, but the Franklin is a totally different type of sensor, very basic, and this is why I think it works.

----------


## Normanby

After reading this thread previously I decided to get one. Apparently only available from Bunnings, couldn't find any on line anywhere else. Was over at Cannonvale yesterday so went to Bunnings store (called Airlie Beach but definitely located in Cannonvale) and found one only on the shelf for $79. Tried it out today and works well. Have had another brand for a while but don't use it  now as too fiddly and unreliable.

----------


## METRIX

> After reading this thread previously I decided to get one. Apparently only available from Bunnings, couldn't find any on line anywhere else. Was over at Cannonvale yesterday so went to Bunnings store (called Airlie Beach but definitely located in Cannonvale) and found one only on the shelf for $79. Tried it out today and works well. Have had another brand for a while but don't use it  now as too fiddly and unreliable.

  Yeah, this one is simple and does what it's supposed to, I should get a comission from each sale  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  as OBBob said, I think I've pushed the price up, Bunnings are probably selling them like hotcakes.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FrodoOne

Bunning's price advertised "on line" is now $79. 
 Unfortunately, (apart from the fact that Amazon and associated suppliers has it for (USD) $45 to $50 - but won't ship it to Australia) the cheapest "on line" price from other sources from the USA seems to be about (AUD) $70 plus (AUD) $15 postage.  (Remember that the AUD is falling!) 
  So, the Bunning's price is not too bad - all things considered.   
However, I keep looking for it in my local (Nunawading) Bunnings and haven't found one there yet!

----------


## justonething

You can try hardware sales, it is _49.95_. I think they ship to Australia.

----------


## shauck

Cheers justonething. Cost $81.27 AUD with the faster postage (2 bucks more than slower postage). Better than going for two hour round trip to my closest Bunnings.

----------


## FrodoOne

> You can try hardware sales, it is _49.95_. I think they ship to Australia.

  Thanks for the advice. 
Total with postage was USD $67.94
PayPal converted this to AUD $78.94 - near enough to Bunning's price (but LESS) - and I don't have to keep looking! 
Thanks again.

----------


## METRIX

If you want it cheaper, go to Thornleigh Bunnings and say Bianca said "Nobody beats our prices", tell then Bunnings have it advertised on their website for $79, not $82.50 as they are selling it for at Thornleigh, they should honour their 10% guarantee and sell it to you for $71.10. 
This might seem silly, but it should be honoured, as anyone can walk in today and pay $82.50 for it when they are advertising it for $79, so they need to ensure their own prices are correct.
If it comes up as $79 at the checkout thats fine, that's the price, but if it came up at $82.50 then they need to beat it by 10%  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pitto

or print off metrix original photo and use that and get 10% off $69.00   :Redface: )

----------


## phild01

> If you want it cheaper, go to Thornleigh Bunnings and say Bianca said "Nobody beats our prices", tell then Bunnings have it advertised on their website for $79, not $82.50 as they are selling it for at Thornleigh, they should honour their 10% guarantee and sell it to you for $71.10. 
> This might seem silly, but it should be honoured, as anyone can walk in today and pay $82.50 for it when they are advertising it for $79, so they need to ensure their own prices are correct.
> If it comes up as $79 at the checkout thats fine, that's the price, but if it came up at $82.50 then they need to beat it by 10%

  Thornleigh today..$79.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Thanks for the advice. 
> Total with postage was USD $67.94
> PayPal converted this to AUD $78.94 - near enough to Bunning's price (but LESS) - and I don't have to keep looking! 
> Thanks again.

  Ordered Sunday, 21 September - delivered (Melbourne) Friday morning, 29 September

----------


## METRIX

I used it today through 12mm Pine VJ panel, worked a treat, out ot curiosity I tried a Bosch I have and it was confused.

----------


## shauck

> Ordered Sunday, 21 September - delivered (Melbourne) Friday morning, 29 September

  Mine too, although Friday was the 26th  :Wink 1:

----------


## METRIX

> Thornleigh today..$79.

  Bugger

----------


## Gaza

Paid my $79 less 5% discount for frankin over day, glad I did it works well just been using it around my place usual stuff but can recommend   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RodEye

After reading through this thread late last year,I thought it a good idea to treat ones self with a chrissy pressie to update the ancient rarely used stanley model that lived somewhere in the back shed.Used the franklin about a fortnight ago for hanging some pictures with good result and expect to use again tomorrow for hanging a heavy mirror, which should give a positive on accuracy.I'm booming with confidence cause of previous posts. The one thing I find as a let down is no protective case for storage. Sure it would keep safe in the glovebox,but I believe tools and equipment belong in the back of the van. Fortunate enough I found a new home for it in a disused plastic drill bit case with a very snug fit. I'm all for making the most out of space available. Call me conservative. Quite "Frankinly" I think it's a winner,shame about the glossy packaging,which could have been incorporated with casing. Just my 5 cents worth.

----------


## shauck

Rodeye, that's exactly what I thought. The underside of the stud finder looks like it wants to be treated carefully. A simple case would have made me happy too.  
Is it sensitive to mistreatment? Anyone know?

----------


## jimfish

Had mine for about a year now stored in a tub with other bits and pieces in the back of the ute.
Still works perfectly

----------


## shauck

> Had mine for about a year now stored in a tub with other bits and pieces in the back of the ute.
> Still works perfectly

   :2thumbsup:

----------


## METRIX

> Rodeye, that's exactly what I thought. The underside of the stud finder looks like it wants to be treated carefully. A simple case would have made me happy too.  
> Is it sensitive to mistreatment? Anyone know?

  It would be fairly robust, but like any electronics it won't like water, I also agree a Nylon / Velcro case would be good to keep it safe, my one just lives in the glove-box, because I don't have any gloves worth storing in there  :Tongue:  
The name derives from the original purpose of the compartment, to store gloves.

----------


## r3nov8or

> The name derives from the original purpose of the compartment, to store gloves.

  unfortunately far too many car makers still take this literally and size it to suit just one pair.

----------


## Gaza

Another write up of this bad boy   http://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/wo....fkWTUG8B.dpbs   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marc

Would any of this pouches help to keep the stud finder safe? velcro pouch | eBay

----------


## TheOtherLeft

So 2 years on how is this unit holding up? 
The Amazon reviews give it very high praise. 
I'm in the market for a Stud Finder so this unit is at the top of my list.

----------


## seriph1

$79 a t Bunnings according to their website  -  seems a great price and HUGE time saver .... I've used several different brands and over time they all seem to go haywire  Franklin Prosensor Stud Finder PSD-710 I/N 5660420 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## Handyjack

I have a Franklin and found that it works OK, with the same limitations as other sensors, ie use it as a guide. At times it gives false readings. Mine got hot from being in the sun and the body separated. Managed to refit together and still works.

----------


## METRIX

> I have a Franklin and found that it works OK, with the same limitations as other sensors, ie use it as a guide. At times it gives false readings. Mine got hot from being in the sun and the body separated. Managed to refit together and still works.

  Never had either problem as described 100% accurate

----------


## TheOtherLeft

I bought this little bad boy and have used it a few times. Thumbs up from me...and my wife for not putting any unnecessary holes in the walls.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I like the look of this. 
Probably more accurate than tapping the wall with the back of a screwdriver, then drilling a tiny hole just to check, and missing the stud by 3mm. 
Every time      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 87crisis

Hahaha know that pain platypus...my poor freshly gyprocked kitchen walls because I forgot to take photos

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Old hardwood sheets in this house.
the knock test is usually 50/50 successful. 
Did it again yesterday, nothing behind, thought I had just missed it and went a bit to the side, still nothing.
Poked a bit of bent wire in and had a feel around....nowhere near a stud.
Lucky I had a couple of those hollow wall expanding fixings laying around. 
Am going to buy one of these gadgets this week I think.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pitto

They are worth the money, and mine gets no special treament in the toolbox either.

----------


## METRIX

I found a perfect nylon case for the machine on ebay, cost about $4 delivered, can't find it in my purchase history, but it was branded FOTGA.

----------


## FrodoOne

> I found a perfect nylon case for the machine on ebay, cost about $4 delivered, can't find it in my purchase history, but it was branded FOTGA.

  Following your advice, I searched for a FOTGA case and found the following (which I ordered on 20 June and it  arrived yesterday - from Hong Kong): - 
Fotga Flash pouch case cover protector for Canon Nikon
Colour: black 
Material: nylon 
The Size on top: 95mm x 60mm x 190mm
The Size on bottom: 85mm x 60mm x185mm 
While it does taper, it is still a loose fit for the  Stud Finder at the bottom. 
The cost was $7.99 and, while there was a cheaper one there at around $4.00 when I ordered this one, 
a. it had slightly smaller dimensions and
b. I cannot now see it as a result of a current search. 
Thank you for providing the information concerning this item.

----------


## METRIX

Yeah, I did a search for the one I got, it has dissapeared, it was a good fit, no taper, it was just slightly longer, all I really wanted was a case to store it in, to keep it filling up with dust and crap.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I found a perfect nylon case for the machine on ebay, cost about $4 delivered

----------


## METRIX

> 

  
Is that from your personal collection PP, very clean considering your hands are always covered in grease, or do you wear the special gloves when handling it ?   
It's actually one of the one's below, those handles on your pony bad are way too big, there is a big problem though, you have to get rid of the pink dog to carry the franklin (pink one available on amazon)
Hard decision when you go to a job, Pink Dog, Stud Finder, Pink Dog, Stud Finder.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is that from your personal collection PP, very clean considering your hands are always covered in grease, or do you wear the special gloves when handling it ?

  Latex onesie        

> It's actually one of the one's below, those handles on your pony bad are way too big, there is a big problem though, you have to get rid of the pink dog to carry the franklin (pink one available on amazon)
> Hard decision when you go to a job, Pink Dog, Stud Finder, Pink Dog, Stud Finder.

  
Yes, picking the right accessories before going to a job can be time consuming.

----------


## METRIX

I know, you have to be very conscious of it these days, does that bag match my boots, will it clash with my Hi Viz shirt, is Pink dog going to get muddy, superman or spider man socks, lucky Franklin comes in Yellow, Blue and Pink, So much choice these days.  
Pink http://www.amazon.com/ProSensor-710-.../dp/B00C5NIM0U  
Blue http://www.amazon.com/Precision-Sensors-Professional-Scanning-Profinder/dp/B00OIHLV3Q

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh the pink one is real? 
I thought you just photoshopped it.  
Sweet. 
It'll go with the rest of my tools!     
And site radio

----------


## METRIX

Mate, you forgot some of the tools in your kit, so I put them up for you. 
Your site radio is Awesome, I bet it purrs.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Forgot one

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What was this thread about again.....?    :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## METRIX

> Forgot one

  
Few more.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm going tool shopping

----------


## METRIX

> I'm going tool shopping

  Don;t spend too much, as they all need to fit into your pink leopard skin toolbox, (I know you have one)

----------

